# Where Can I Buy



## dave t (Feb 10, 2009)

Quick question,

I know that there are a lot of good suppliers on the site, but was just curious to see if anyone knows of a store or suppliers around South Wales that hold a good stock of detailing equipment??


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

yes you need to contact paul at glossmax 01443 225961 or 07977 207 490.
if you cant get any answers on those numbers ill take your order and pass it on , if thats ok

http://www.glossmax.com/store/


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Thanks Peter.
Yes Dave I am based in Porthcawl, please get in touch on the above links to talk about your requirements.
Cheers


----------



## Gazal (Mar 27, 2009)

Have you tryed a Auto Smart Rep?? they carry good products for cuttin The R range and Evo range.


----------

